# Dutch people post here to meet other Dutch people :)



## belgiumcube (Apr 18, 2013)

he post here if you want to skype with dutch people
rules :
if you want to skype with someone don't post your name on the treat only in pm

that's the only rule  
you can also send me a pm to get my skype :tu:tu


----------

